# Nassahegan, Burlington, CT - June 19th 2008



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice ride tonight.  Only me second time there and my first starting from Lamson's corner.

The plan was to meet up with Greg and 03jeff at around 6:15.  I rolled into the parking lot at around 6:00 and chowed down on my ultra nutritious chicken sandwich from BK.  Just as I was finishing that Jeff pulled in, awesome, off to a good early start so far.  What I didn't realize was that I didn't get much cell reception there.  So... I didn't end up getting the message from Greg saying that he had to back out because of 'cat issues' until about 6:45 or so.  No matter, still plenty of light left to do some exploring.

We headed off down a trail that we saw another group disappear into a little bit earlier.  What we found was some fun single track that was really twisty and turny and tight (at least by my big framed standards).  I swear the trails must have been built by little people on short bikes.   The looped back to the road and continued across to find more similar single track.  We followed that and eventually met up a guy going the other direction who gave us many directions on where to go, unfortunately neither of us paid enough attention and ended back at the cars fairly quickly after crossing East Chippen's Hill Road twice.  There we met up with the same guy who told us about more trails that led off from the area that we started in.  We decided to try that route out, figuring there was more than enough daylight being it was only 7:25 at that point.  The trail we rode was fun with some technical features and some short climbs.  We rode that out to the Blue trail and then out to route 69 which we followed back to the cars since there wasn't enough daylight left for us to pick our way back through the woods.

I only had one really crash (along with several shoulder checks with trees  ) where I went down pretty hard to my right side.  I bent my derailer hanger and possible the dreailer itself up a bit, but nothing a little trail side straightening couldn't fix.  The funny thing was that as I was going down I realized that I was doing exactly what MR.Evil had warned me to stop doing, I put my hand out to brace my fall.  :smash:  I feel like an idiot because my hand ended up smacking a rock and now it hurts to move my thumb.

Thanks for riding with me Jeff, I hope I didn't hold you up in too many sections where I just couldn't seem to get into the rhythm.  I'll definitely be going back there to do some more exploring.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 19, 2008)

Had a great ride tonight, probably the best place I've ridden this year so far. Lots of good trails there and from talking to the guy, sounds like we barley scratched the surface of what is there.

Fun time riding with you Brian, I think we kept pushing each other which is exactly what I need. I will definitely be going back there, hopefully next week.


----------



## Greg (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry you didn't get my message sooner. Our indoor (de-clawed) cat has suddenly vanished and my wife is pretty upset about it. It's not like him to even go outside, but with the warm weather lately the slider to the deck is being left open with all of us coming and going. He could have easily slipped out and split. We've been very careful with him for 10 years and my wife is beating herself up over this. I miss the fat bastard a bit too. 

Anyway, sounds like Nass has potential. Let me know when you head over there next. I'm going to try to make the WH Rez ride Sunday morning since I missed tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your cat Greg.  Hopefully he comes back on his own.  Don't worry about me not getting the message sooner, not a big deal at all.  I'll definitely be there again soon, maybe even next week.  

Hope to see you at the rez on Sunday!


----------



## Greg (Jun 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sorry to hear about your cat Greg.  Hopefully he comes back on his own.



Me too. We're not even sure when he got out. We're thinking probably yesterday since nobody remembers seeing him overnight last night or this morning. That's not too unusual since he sometimes keeps to himself. But we searched the inside of the house this evening and he's not here.



bvibert said:


> Don't worry about me not getting the message sooner, not a big deal at all.  I'll definitely be there again soon, maybe even next week.



I was really looking forward to tonight so I'm bummed I missed it. I am glad to hear that a place so close seems to have a lot of good riding. Sounds like a great "home" ride.



bvibert said:


> Hope to see you at the rez on Sunday!



A busy Saturday ahead of us, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I only had one really crash (along with several shoulder checks with trees  ) where I went down pretty hard to my right side.  I bent my derailer hanger and possible the dreailer itself up a bit, but nothing a little trail side straightening couldn't fix.  The funny thing was that as I was going down I realized that I was doing exactly what MR.Evil had warned me to stop doing, I put my hand out to brace my fall.  :smash:  I feel like an idiot because my hand ended up smacking a rock and now it hurts to move my thumb.
> 
> .



I hope your hand is not hurt too bad. Someone of your size needs to use lots of body english when riding tight single track. I have a similar issue becuase I have very wide bars on my bike. But the extra control they give me makes up for any issues on tight trails.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the concern Tim.  The hand isn't too bad, it's just going to be sore and probably bruised.


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

If you looked at *this map*, could you identify where you rode? I still want to make the Rez on Sunday morning, but if that falls though, I'll just hit up Nass, but would like to have some idea of where I should go.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> If you looked at *this map*, could you identify where you rode? I still want to make the Rez on Sunday morning, but if that falls though, I'll just hit up Nass, but would like to have some idea of where I should go.



Pretty much nothing on that map.  Maybe part of the yellow trail leading south from Lamson's, but the rest isn't on there.  I'll try to find some of the tracks on Crankfire that most closely resemble where we rode a little later.


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Pretty much nothing on that map.  Maybe part of the yellow trail leading south from Lamson's, but the rest isn't on there.  I'll try to find some of the tracks on Crankfire that most closely resemble where we rode a little later.



Yeah, I figured I'd put up the Bikerag map which is a little cleaner than the Crankfire one.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> If you looked at *this map*, could you identify where you rode? I still want to make the Rez on Sunday morning, but if that falls though, I'll just hit up Nass, but would like to have some idea of where I should go.



Hopefully you can make it to the Res. on Sunday morning. The afternoon looks like rain.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

This track most closely resembles what we rode, but not exactly.

http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=370&w=0

I'll try to type up a better description of what we rode as it relates to that map a little later.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2008)

It's like we rode the beginners trails that they don't even put on the maps:???:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

I think the bikerag map is missing a lot of the trails that are there.


----------

